# Yellowstone Concerto Posted on Youtube



## lcbontke (Dec 11, 2015)

I just saw on another forum that the composer has posted the full recording of Yellowstone for Violin and Orchestra on Youtube. This concerto was a huge hit on our Classic99 station here in St. Louis. It made the listener Top 40 for number of years. I can't ever remember a living composer in this list before this work. Have a listen. It's free!!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Never heard of the work or the composer before, so it's interesting to see it make a station's top 40 list. Although listening now, it does look like the sort of thing that might get a lot of votes on that sort of thing.


----------

